# Purchasing Car Tyres



## djanmitch (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi all - we will be in Luz for 6 months from the end of August. It is likely we will need some new tyres for our VW Tiguan during this time. Can anyone recommend a good tyre dealer we could go to. We don't mind having to drive to Faro if we have to, as long as we can get a good service/deal.

Thanks in anticipation.
Jan


----------



## Etchy Boy (Oct 16, 2012)

What's ur size/rating? I have 4 tyres sat in the basement doing nothing ... not that old, I used them for a few months but then when I came here I needed to change them as they're all 4 different brands which doesnt work with Portuguese MOT.

But if you're just visiting for 6 months that wont matter.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Think you'll find it does if your stopped, tyres must be matched pairs front & rear, for a UK car to be road legal here it must be road legal in UK and UK tyre law says

"The tyres on the car must also be correctly matched, so they should be the correct type, correct size, correct structure and they should be on the correct axle of the vehicle"


----------



## djanmitch (Feb 19, 2013)

This has sorted itself out - thank you anyway. We have just had the car serviced prior to our journey and one of the tyres that we were planning to replace in Portugal had a fault in it, so we have had to buy two new tyres. Thankfully we identified this before starting our journey as it may have caused us some problems.

Jan.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice to hear someone actually had car serviced before a major journey


----------



## djanmitch (Feb 19, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Nice to hear someone actually had car serviced before a major journey


A must in our eyes.
Jan


----------



## Etchy Boy (Oct 16, 2012)

canoeman said:


> Think you'll find it does if your stopped, tyres must be matched pairs front & rear, for a UK car to be road legal here it must be road legal in UK and UK tyre law says
> 
> "The tyres on the car must also be correctly matched, so they should be the correct type, correct size, correct structure and they should be on the correct axle of the vehicle"


In the UK they dont have to be the same brand on the same axle, as long as they are structurally the same ... e.g. same tread pattern.

Here they have to have the same brand name per axle.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't disagree but wouldn't like to try and argue finer points of difference between UK & Portugal with GNR if your stopped in a UK car


----------

